# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πώς σταματάμε τη μανία για κλώσημα στις κότες?

## epanomizoo

πριν ενα χρονο πηρα 3 κοτουλες και ενα κοκορα μπραχμα. καθησαν κλωσσες απο 2-3 φορες η καθε μια και κατεληξα να εχω 43 κοτοπουλα πριν το χειμωνα. φετος εχω 11 κοτουλες και 2 κοκορια . τα πουλια αυτα ειναι μουρλα ,ξεκινησαν να κλωσανε απο αρχες Γεναρη (μεσα στο χιονια) ,φυσικα τους παιρνω τα αυγα ομως αυτες δεν παιρνουν χαμπαρι ,συνεχιζουν να κλωσανε αδειες φωλιες. αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 4 κλωσσες σε αδειες φωλιες
θα τους αφησω αυγα μεσα μαρτιου ωστε να εχει φτιαξει ο καιρος οταν βγουνε τα πουλακια
εχω δοκιμασει διαφορες μεθοδους να τους κοψω τη μανια για το κλωσιμα
στην αρχη τις σηκωνα με το ζορι απο τις φωλιες καθε μιση ωρα και πριν προλαβω να γυρισω το κεφαλι μου αυτες ξαναπηγαιναν μεσα
μετα ακουσα οτι αν βαλεις μια παγοκυστη στη φωλια την παρατανε(ουτε αυτη η μεθοδος ειχε κανενα αποτελεσμα)
πηρα τις κλωσσεσ και τις εβαλα σε συρματινη κλουβα για 48 ωρες  .μολις τις εβγαλα ξαναπηγαν για κλωσιμα
υπαρχει καποια μεθοδος (οχι ασχημη η σκληρη ) που να κανει τις κοτες να σταματανε αυτη τη μανια να κλωσανε ολο το χρονο?

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω...μανες να σου πετυχουν!! Μπραβοοο....τι να πω...με τις παγοκυστες δλδ τι κανανε? Κλωσσουσαν απο πανω ή με το που επαιρνες τις παγοκυστες ξαναπηγαιναν??

----------


## epanomizoo

ok ειναι μανες αλα και κανα αυγο να κανουνε.αρχες χειμωνα επαιρνα 7-8 αυγα τη μερα. τωρα παιρνω 3-4 και ετσι οπως παει η κατασταση σε κανα 20 ημερο δε θα παιρνω κανενα. εχω 6 φωλιες για 11 κοτες και φαινεται οτι θα επρεπε να εχω 11 φωλιες.απο τη στιγμη που θα καθησουν τερμα τα αυγα για κανα 2μηνο.
με τις παγοκυστες στην αρχη φευγουν απο τη φωλια και γυρνανε μεσα στο  κοτετσι κανοντας φασαρια για κανα 2ωρο μεχρι να ξεπαγωσει η παγοκυστη και μετα την κλωσανε (δοκιμαζουν καθε  μιση ωρα και οταν δεν ειναι πια κρυα καθονται)
παντα νομιζα οτι οταν εχεις κοτες εχεις μια δυο κλωσσες και τα υπολοιπα κανουν αυγα κανονικα. ετσι ειναι σαν να εχω αγριοπουλια που καθονται ολα αναλογα με την εποχη
δεν τολμαω φετος να αφησω πανω απο 4-5 αυγα ανα κλωσσα ωστε να βγαλουν η καθε μια 3-4 πουλακια και να τους φυγει η μανια .αν τις αφησω με 10-12 αυγα οπως τη προηγουμενη ανοιξη, θα πρεπει να ανοιξω πτηνοτροφειο φετος
αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ξερει κανενας κανενα κολπο απο καμια γιαγια που να το εκαναν παλια (ειναι αποτελεσματικα μερικες φορες)

----------


## koukoulis

Υποτίθεται ότι αν τις κρυωσεις θα σταματήσουν το κλώσημα. Παλιά στα χωριά τις κατέβρεχαν με νερό και σταματούσαν το κλώσημα.τώρα και με αυτό το κρύο που έχει δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να τις βρεθείς. Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω για άλλη μέθοδο κι αν είναι θα σου πω

----------


## epanomizoo

σε ευχαριστω .και εγω ακουσα για το βρεξιμο ακομη διαβασα  να τις βαλω μεχρι τη μεση σε παγωμενο νερο .τετειες τεχνικες ομως με τετοιο καιρο δεν τις τολμαω .καλυτερα κλωσσες χωρις αυγα παρα πουλια με πνευμονια

----------


## jimmysk

48 ώρες ήταν λίγες φίλε για να κόψουν, αν την κλούβα την είχες  μέσα στο κοτέτσι και  έβλεπαν  τι φωλιές τους και παραπάνω να τις  άφηνες δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα.
Εγώ όταν έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα στις δίκες μου τις παίρνω  από το κοτέτσι τις βάζω σε μια αποθήκη για 10 ημέρες, ώσπου να αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά της κλώσας  και μετά τις βάζω πάλι στο κοτέτσι.
Οι ποιο πολλές μετά από λίγο καιρό θα  ξανακαθίσουν.

----------


## koukoulis

Λοιπόν μου είπαν ότι το γενικό σχέδιο είναι να απομακρυνεις τις κότες από τη φωλιά και φυσικά απο τα αβγά. Π.χ. Αλλού τις βάζουν σε μεγάλα κλουβιά σε κουνελώνες, ενώ αλλού τις δένουν από το ένα πόδι ώστε να μην φτάνουν τα αβγά. Συνήθως η όλη διαδικασία "απομάκρυνσης" κρατά 3-4 μέρες? ελπίζω κάτι απο αυτά να βοηθήσει.

----------


## cypand

εγώ όταν είχα κότες τις έβαζα σε ένα βαρέλι με νερό (όχι απαραίτητα παγωμένο) και τις έβγαζα.. για 3 πρωινά απο 3 φορές, δηλαδή τις βάζεις και τις βγάζεις 3 φορες κάθε πρωί,, σαν να τις βαφτίζεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εγω οσες φορες και να εχω προσπαθησει να κοψω κλωσα τιποτα δεν καταφερα!
Η μονη λυση ειναι να της βαλεις 3-4 μερες καπου που να μη βλεπουν φωλια!
Μονο αυτο ισως κανει κατι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σταύρο καλησπέρα ,μήπως θα έπρεπε να τα ξανασκευτείς και να αφήσεις τις κοτούλες να γεννάνε ,δώσε και μπόνους τροφή ,έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες...

----------


## epanomizoo

ευχαριστω για τα μυν 
η μια ειναι τριτη μερα σε μια κουνελοκλουβα που εχω τη παρασκευη θα τη βγαλω
τισ αφηνω να γεννανε και να κλωσσανε αλα τη σωστη εποχη , τι νοημα εχει να κλωσσανε αρχες γεναρη ?σιγουρα τα πουλακια θα τα εχανα απο το κρυο.
απο οτι καταλαβα οι κοτες δεν ειναι σα τα αλλα πτηνα .εχουν λιγο βλαψιμο στο θεμα αυτο. μολις τις πιασει η μανια μετατρεπονται σε ζωντανες κλωσομηχανες ασχετως εποχης η υπαρξης αυγων. 
ισως ειναι τα μονα πτηνα που εχουν αναγκη διαχειρησης ολων των σταδιων της ζωης τους απο τον ιδιοκτητη. δεν εχουν τα κανονικα φυσικα ενστικτα . στα υπολοιπα πτηνα απλως πρεπει να ακολουθεις τις ορεξεις τους (αυτα ξερουν καλυτερα) , οι κοτες σιγουρα οχι.
εχουν πλακα ομως και ειναι αφυσικα φιλικες (συνεχεια μπερδευονται στα ποδια μου φοβαμαι οτι θα πατησω καμια)

----------


## zweet

υπαρχει και μια ακομα λυση . να ανταλλαξουμε αν εισαι κοντα με μερικες απο τις δικες μου 1 ετους που κανουν και το χειμωνα αυγα.μαζευω τοσα αυγα που δεν φανταζεσαι και δεν εχω ουτε μια κλωσσα ..αλλα αν εισαι μακρια λιγο δυσκολο :d

----------


## xXx

τις δένεις 2-3 μέρες τα πόδια με σχοινί

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Η πιο αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος απ ολες ειναι να τις βαλεις για 2-3 το πολυ μερες σε ενα κλουβι η' γενικοτερα σε καποιο ξεχωριστο χωρο μακρια απο τη φωλια με φαγητο και νερο και να πηγαινεις 1-2 φορες τη μερα με το λαστιχο(χωρις να σε βλεπουν για να μην αναστατωθουν)και να τους ριχνεις απο πανω νερο σαν να βρεχει.Μαλλον ξεγελιουνται και νομιζουν οτι ξεκιναει η περιοδος των βροχων.Δοκιμασμενη λυση εδω και χρονια.Φετος μονο ξεκλωσσισα τρεις με αυτο τον τροπο και την τριτη μερα τρεχανε με τις αλλες κοτες πανω κατω σα να μη συνεβη τιποτα.

----------

